# Caltech Winter 2010



## ianini (Jan 22, 2010)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/caltechwinter2010/

Who will come?

Edit: Time to fix my magics.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18612

I will be selling these cubes here.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm going ian because i want to pwn you at 2x2 lol


----------



## ianini (Jan 22, 2010)

andrewunz1 said:


> i'm going ian because i want to pwn you at 2x2 lol



Not this time. I'm buying a maru 2x2 and going to practice like crazy.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Jan 22, 2010)

we will see about that


----------



## ianini (Jan 22, 2010)

andrewunz1 said:


> we will see about that



It will be an epic showdown!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm probably going. I live nearby.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I'm probably going. I live nearby.



Is Maru going to jump into a box?


----------



## hdskull (Jan 24, 2010)

I might go.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know when the schedule will be updated?!?! 
Can I borrow someone's Magic there btw? Damn brother broke mine!
And a 4x4? It's been 2 weeks and it hasn't been shipped...


----------



## Weston (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be there. But unfortunately i just lost a centercap on my OH cube so I might suck at OH there. And why is Waris signed up?

I guess ill put my goals in here as well.

2x2 I just want to be in the top 15 in the world for right now.
3x3 Low 13 average low 10 single.
OH If I can practice sub 18 single, sub 21 average. 
4x4 sub 70
BLD sub 2


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 22, 2010)

im going 

my goals are top 100 for 3x3-5x5 and top 10 for 2x2


----------



## MrData (Feb 23, 2010)

Sub-3 2x2 avg shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## fundash (Feb 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Does anyone know when the schedule will be updated?!?!
> Can I borrow someone's Magic there btw? Damn brother broke mine!
> And a 4x4? It's been 2 weeks and it hasn't been shipped...



you cam borrow mine, just don't break it!
i'm not going though 
OR AM I?!


----------



## ianini (Feb 23, 2010)

Goals:
2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 17 average
4x4: sub 1:30 average (or anything faster from my fail averages)
5x5: sub 2:40 average
Magic: sub 1.30 average
Master Magic: can i borrow someones mastermagic. single strung mastermagics dont like me. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18612

I'll be selling these cubes there. Just PM me with any offers,


----------



## Anthony (Feb 23, 2010)

MrData said:


> Sub-3 2x2 avg shouldn't be too hard.



Don't let me down. 

Although, 3.07 is acceptable.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, i want to go cus this is about 10 min away from my house, but I suck hardcore. Im sub 1 min on 3x3.


----------



## shelley (Feb 23, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Lol, i want to go cus this is about 10 min away from my house, but I suck hardcore. Im sub 1 min on 3x3.



Don't let that be a reason for not attending. Plenty of people would kill to have a competition take place so close by. Nobody will point and laugh at you for being slow, and it's a fun experience. Definitely well worth it if it's only 10 minutes away.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> Lol, i want to go cus this is about 10 min away from my house, but I suck hardcore. Im sub 1 min on 3x3.



Dude, GO!!!
Would you rather have to drive down to San Diego?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 24, 2010)

HELP! There's a chance I need to borrow a 4x4 AND Magic! Can someone be willing to send me both!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as Weston and Cameron weren't being stupid.. 

Weston got a 21 OH average (22.17, 21.01, 20.41, DNF, 20.71) and he also had a 9.58 3x3 solve (OLL skip).
QQ also went beast and got a low 12 3x3 average and a sub 10. All I know is that that average is sub-me apparently (12.38).

Edit: Weston also had a 3.6 2x2 average and 2.00 single. Weston said he "thinks" Edward got 3.32. Awesome, guys.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 28, 2010)

Weston got 9.58?  That's an awesome OH too. I wonder how long it'll take him to get sub-20...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

From Facebook: Phillip Espinoza: "Is now the 9th fastest speedcuber in the world and 2nd fastest in the Western Hemisphere (excluding Scotland). 10.81 second avg."
Awesome, Phillip.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did You Know:
- I left my house at 5 am yesterday morning to get on a bus to caltech?
- The bus schedule I had must've been wrong?
- I missed the competition and spent 7 hours total on and waiting for buses to get me back home?
- I need a freaking car?


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

lol, at one point qqwref yelled out, "HOLY SH*T, SUB-10!"
that made the comp just 100 times better, I still lol whenever I think about it!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> lol, at one point qqwref yelled out, "HOLY SH*T, SUB-10!"
> that made the comp just 100 times better, I still lol whenever I think about it!


VIDEO PLEASE


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > lol, at one point qqwref yelled out, "HOLY SH*T, SUB-10!"
> ...



sorry, I didn't get any


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Philip and Weston both got sub-10s also.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > fundash said:
> ...


surely someone has a video of qqwref's sub 10 
And all the other epic sub 10s and solves please


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



I will see what i have...


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you know that:
-I failed at 2x2?
-I'm _ok_ at 3x3?
-Adam likes to change the cut-off to 15 seconds faster that what he originally said?
-Since Adam changed the cut-off, I didn't finish my 4x4 and 5x5 average?
-I bought a mysterious cube and today I realized it was a haiyan?
-I don't like white cubes, even thought it's an amazing haiyan?
-I now like solving clock?
-I won magic, again?
-I need to fix, and practice mastermagic?
-I need to practice square-1?
-Taiyan cubes are good?
-There is a thing called an "edison mood"?
-The 2x2 round 2 scrambles were _insanely_ easy?
-Adam got a sub-5 average with LBL in 2x2?
-My grandparents car in which we drove in, is the best car ever made?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 28, 2010)

shelley said:


> BowDown2Gir said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, i want to go cus this is about 10 min away from my house, but I suck hardcore. Im sub 1 min on 3x3.
> ...



someone laughed at my friends for being so slow at OH during thankscubing


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> -I don't like white cubes, even thought it's an amazing haiyan?


I know how you feel..



ianini said:


> -The 2x2 round 2 scrambles were _insanely_ easy?


rawr.. I wish I had gone.


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> -The 2x2 round 2 scrambles were _insanely_ easy?


rawr.. I wish I had gone. [/QUOTE]

The first scramble was a ll skip. The second solve was a pll skip with an easy sune oll. The third solve had a _really_ easy fast, trigger which allowed for an oll skip and an easy pbl. 4th solve had a 3 move face and an easy oll. 5th solve had another 3 move face. Too bad I failed in first round with 2 +2s.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> The first scramble was a ll skip. The second solve was a pll skip with an easy sune oll. The third solve had a _really_ easy fast, trigger which allowed for an oll skip and an easy pbl. 4th solve had a 3 move face and an easy oll. 5th solve had another 3 move face. Too bad I failed in first round with 2 +2s.


Solve 1: The scramble wasn't "a ll skip". I'm assuming you mean that if you solved it a certain you would have had a skip. lol. I probably would have seen it. 
Solve 2: "PLL skip." lol.
Solve 3: Sounds like SS. I probably would have seen that as well.
Solve 4 and 5: I can usually predict the entire solve (minus AUF sometimes) with 3 or less move faces.

Sounds nice. Do you know which group had these scrambles?


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Solve 1: The scramble wasn't "a ll skip". I'm assuming you mean that if you solved it a certain you would have had a skip. lol. I probably would have seen it. 
Solve 2: "PLL skip." lol.
Solve 3: Sounds like SS. I probably would have seen that as well.
Solve 4 and 5: I can usually predict the entire solve (minus AUF sometimes) with 3 or less move faces.

Sounds nice. Do you know which group had these scrambles?[/QUOTE]

Well those comments are from the point of view of an ortega/lbl solver. And it was group 2.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> Well those comments are from the point of view of an ortega/lbl solver. And it was group 2.



And my comments are from my point of view.
Anyway, do you know which group Edward was in?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

fundash said:


> lol, at one point qqwref yelled out, "HOLY SH*T, SUB-10!"
> that made the comp just 100 times better, I still lol whenever I think about it!



He likes to cuss a lot.


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Well those comments are from the point of view of an ortega/lbl solver. And it was group 2.
> ...



Your point of view would be from a hardcore CLL guy. I have no idea what group he was in. Sorry.


----------



## MrData (Feb 28, 2010)

Round 2 scrambles were:
1) F R F' U F R' F2 R2
2) F R2 F' R' U2 F U' F' U'
3) R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 U F2
4) F U' R2 U' F2 R F' U' F2 U2
5) R F2 U2 R' F' U' R U R'

Those were the ones Edward got.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Well those comments are from the point of view of an ortega/lbl solver. And it was group 2.
> ...





MrData said:


> Round 2 scrambles were:
> 1) F R F' U F R' F2 R2
> 2) F R2 F' R' U2 F U' F' U'
> 3) R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 U F2
> ...


What was your average?


----------



## MrData (Feb 28, 2010)

DevenNadudvari said:


> What was your average?



Terrible.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> Your point of view would be from a hardcore CLL guy.


Well, I also use EG1 and quite a bit of SS. 



MrData said:


> Round 2 scrambles were:
> 1) F R F' U F R' F2 R2
> 2) F R2 F' R' U2 F U' F' U'
> 3) R' F2 R' F R' U' F2 U F2
> ...


Which group were you in Steven? 

Also, according to Ian, the first scramble had a "ll skip." :S


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Your point of view would be from a hardcore CLL guy.
> ...



I think there was only one group for 2x2 finals


----------



## MrData (Feb 28, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Which group were you in Steven?
> 
> Also, according to Ian, the first scramble had a "ll skip." :S



No idea about groups, but I know those were the scrambles Edward and I had.
Dunno how any of it got skips, all mine were NL and slow.

EDIT: Just found the LL skip solution for the first scramble.
x z R' U2 R U2 R U R' U'

EDIT 2: Results are up.


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Results are up!

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaltechWinter2010


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

You were shy on Camera, steven xD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 28, 2010)

And who was it that was downloading the thing for the iPhone?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 28, 2010)

MrData said:


> EDIT: Just found the LL skip solution for the first scramble.
> x z R' U2 R U2 R U R' U'



Well, that's kind of stupid.  That wasn't the fastest/most efficient layer, but I guess it paid off for whoever did that.


----------



## MrData (Feb 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You were shy on Camera, steven xD
> And who was it that was downloading the thing for the iPhone?


When was I on camera?
And that was Shayan Sadigh.


----------



## Weston (Mar 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Just found the LL skip solution for the first scramble.
> ...



Lol i got a LL skip but I didnt do that solution. I was trying to find it yesterday after the comp, but I couldnt find it. Mine had no AUF.






Anthony said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > -I don't like white cubes, even thought it's an amazing haiyan?
> ...


Hey Anthony, guess who won 3 black Haiyan cubes yesterday?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 1, 2010)

I just realized how much Gottlieb kicked ass. He got his first sub-10 and a low 12 average. Not to mention 1:24 5x5 avg. Good stuff. 

Oh and Weston, I saw you take about 3 bags of cubes. I was wondering what happened to all the cubes. Haha. I thought you were supposed to only take one cube regardless of how many events you placed in? Knowing that, I would've taken 4. Oh well, I got a memory cube so I can't complain.


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the memory cube good?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 1, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Did You Know:
> - I left my house at 5 am yesterday morning to get on a bus to caltech?
> - The bus schedule I had must've been wrong?
> - I missed the competition and spent 7 hours total on and waiting for buses to get me back home?
> - I need a freaking car?



Ah man. That sucks! I feel your pain, I feel your pain, man. I've been in positions like this before. Not having a car sucks so much and it sucks even more that you had to spend 7 hours traveling back home. But don't worry. To make up for it, I got a sub-11 avg for the West Coast cubers. 

On another note, there was this RIDICULOUSLY EASY BLD scramble. So much so that most of us choked and spent a chunk of time during the memo phase freaking out. I could only imagine if Shelley or Lucas were there. It would have definitely been an easy sub-1 BLD solve for either of them. I think Adam has the scramble somewhere...

EDIT: Memory cubes = meh. not really my style. Not bad though. Not GREAT either.


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F U L2 D R D U' F' R2 U2 B' U2
Here is that really easy BLD scramble.


----------



## Weston (Mar 1, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Oh and Weston, I saw you take about 3 bags of cubes. I was wondering what happened to all the cubes. Haha. I thought you were supposed to only take one cube regardless of how many events you placed in? Knowing that, I would've taken 4. Oh well, I got a memory cube so I can't complain.



Well, I asked Adam after every event I placed in if i was allowed to take another cube, and he said yes every time (except for the fastest single award).
So I'm pretty sure we were allowed to take more than one. I remember there were a few left over that were bought by some competitors. Those ones were probably meant for you.


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job qq! Someone has been practising 3x3. I need to do some more of that.


----------



## babyle (Mar 1, 2010)

ianini said:


> L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F U L2 D R D U' F' R2 U2 B' U2
> Here is that really easy BLD scramble.



yeah it was ridiculously easy. Definitely sub 1 min for lucas or shelley. My pauses kept me from sub 2 min


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2010)

ianini said:


> L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F U L2 D R D U' F' R2 U2 B' U2
> Here is that really easy BLD scramble.



Wow. My edge memo was sub 10. 3 solved edges and 3 flipped edges. I actually memo'd to flip the two unoriented edges on top as well so that the top 3 unsolved edges are merely a 3 cycle. That just leaves 3 edges to be solved. Corners weren't too amazing though.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

WTF is that scramble.
I got 32.36 on it..
and it's 4am :|


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 1, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Did You Know:
> ...



Hm, what cube do you use?


----------



## blade740 (Mar 1, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> and it sucks even more that you had to spend 7 hours traveling back home. But don't worry. To make up for it, I got a sub-11 avg for the West Coast cubers.



Reppin it west coast, you know how we do.

Somewhat related: nice avatar


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

I need to trim down the video xD
If you don't know, i was the one with the webcam walking around.


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I need to trim down the video xD
> If you don't know, i was the one with the webcam walking around.



That was you?


----------



## Weston (Mar 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I need to trim down the video xD
> If you don't know, i was the one with the webcam walking around.



Do you have my sub 10?
I think my reaction would be pretty funny to watch.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Like I said, yeah.
Red laptop. Walking around. Yeh.
Phoenixdeath/Calvin. That's me!


----------



## ianini (Mar 1, 2010)

Weston said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I need to trim down the video xD
> ...



I thought you were going to have a heart attack. It was a great solve also!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't know who Weston was. Probably, if you are lucky to be in it. I ws mostly walking around.


----------



## Kian (Mar 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> From Facebook: Phillip Espinoza: "Is now the 9th fastest speedcuber in the world and 2nd fastest in the Western Hemisphere (excluding Scotland). 10.81 second avg."
> Awesome, Phillip.



You should teach Phillip the little geography lesson I gave you...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 1, 2010)

ianini said:


> L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F U L2 D R D U' F' R2 U2 B' U2
> Here is that really easy BLD scramble.


easy scramble is easy, I tried it and got sub1:40 :3
lucky edges?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Need to trim the rest down tomorrow.


----------



## Zava (Mar 1, 2010)

MrData said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Which group were you in Steven?
> ...



maybe x Z U2 R then R (cancels to R2) U R' U' R U' R'?


----------



## FruityNinja (Mar 24, 2010)

he isnt 9th in world, hes 9th in nationals, 13h in continentals, 43rd in world


----------

